# directv work on Xbox One with passthrough



## chintups3




----------



## joshjr

I didnt see anything on DirecTV in that clip.


----------



## chintups3

look again u will see direct tv ui and on guide it say directv next to time


----------



## mdavej

From DirecTV's facebook: " We don't have plans to make DIRECTV accessible to Xbox"

IMO, another layer to add more slowness is the last thing we need. DirecTV has already made their latest box voice controlled, which is about all Xbox brings to the table.

EDIT: Hmm... you're right. That's DirecTV alright. There's even a DirecTV remote on the coffee table. I guess they forgot to tell their rep on facebook.


----------



## harsh

What's going on here seems very similar to what happened with GoogleTV: DIRECTV chose not to integrate. It probably still has the ability to control the receiver, but it probably won't (given DIRECTV's answer to the question) have access to the recorded content and PPV in the way that GoogleTV does on subscribed DISH DVRs.


----------



## Jacob Braun

mdavej said:


> From DirecTV's facebook: " We don't have plans to make DIRECTV accessible to Xbox"
> 
> IMO, another layer to add more slowness is the last thing we need. DirecTV has already made their latest box voice controlled, which is about all Xbox brings to the table.
> 
> EDIT: Hmm... you're right. That's DirecTV alright. There's even a DirecTV remote on the coffee table. I guess they forgot to tell their rep on facebook.


Well it has an HDMI passthrough controlled by either CEC or IR Blasters. So it can work with DirecTV, DISH, Cox, Time Warner, TiVo, any cable box, and the cable company wouldn't have to support this at all. In this case since no DirecTV receivers support CEC it would need to be with IR blasters or possibly IP control if Microsoft spent the time to write an IP control layer for a DirecTV receiver.

Edit: I see harsh beat me to it!


----------



## peds48

very interesting if DirecTV decides to go ahead with this


----------



## KyL416

It has an HDMI input so it will take any settop box with HDMI outputs and uses an IR blaster to change channels. Although it will be interesting to see if it's just the Xbox communicating during the HDMI handshake or will it also pass the TV's information along so DirecTV's 3D content will work with it. Also, if they will pass the 5.1 audio along too or if you need to make a seperate composite or optical connection to your AV receiver to get 5.1 sound.

The funny thing is when they go to "Snap live tv" a few seconds later, the recent channel numbers are not DirecTV's lineup.


----------



## tv.fan

mdavej said:


> From DirecTV's facebook: " We don't have plans to make DIRECTV accessible to Xbox"
> 
> IMO, another layer to add more slowness is the last thing we need. DirecTV has already made their latest box voice controlled, which is about all Xbox brings to the table.
> 
> EDIT: Hmm... you're right. That's DirecTV alright. There's even a DirecTV remote on the coffee table. I guess they forgot to tell their rep on facebook.


ANOTHER reason to drop ANY content provider who has voice controlled boxes BECAUSE that voice control is another way for internet hooked-up boxes to listen in to what is going on in ones house and send it live back to anyone who has access to that signal, SICK SICK SICK - More intrusions of privacy on ones house.


----------



## Volatility

That would be very neat if this were to happend.


----------



## mdavej

tv.fan said:


> ANOTHER reason to drop ANY content provider who has voice controlled boxes BECAUSE that voice control is another way for internet hooked-up boxes to listen in to what is going on in ones house and send it live back to anyone who has access to that signal, SICK SICK SICK - More intrusions of privacy on ones house.


Not only is it listening to every word you say, but the Kinect is also watching your every move. While I think the Xbox One is interesting, I have no plans at all to ever get one. I think it is indeed an invasion of privacy, and that the voice/gesture control is a worthless gimmick, as is live tv integration altogether. It didn't work for Google TV, and I don't think it's going to be a compelling or useful feature for the Xbox either. Just another layer of crap.

Nothing against those who like the feature. It just adds no value for me and has a lot of drawbacks (cost, privacy, slowness, limited functionality (no DVR), etc.).


----------



## JoeTheDragon

KyL416 said:


> It has an HDMI input so it will take any settop box with HDMI outputs and uses an IR blaster to change channels. Although it will be interesting to see if it's just the Xbox communicating during the HDMI handshake or will it also pass the TV's information along so DirecTV's 3D content will work with it. Also, if they will pass the 5.1 audio along too or if you need to make a seperate composite or optical connection to your AV receiver to get 5.1 sound.
> 
> The funny thing is when they go to "Snap live tv" a few seconds later, the recent channel numbers are not DirecTV's lineup.


HDCP may get in the way


----------



## slice1900

JoeTheDragon said:


> HDCP may get in the way


Microsoft surely has an HDCP license, so they can produce a box that will decode the HDMI signal, overlay their crap onto it, then re-encode it with HDCP (if it had it before, or maybe regardless of whether it had it before) at the output.

This is pretty pointless, because it can't get any information from the satellite receivers, cable boxes, Tivos etc. It can only know what you're doing if you're watching live TV, assuming it handles the channel changing for you. It will want to overlay its graphics onto the video signal being fed into your TV which already has graphics on it from the receiver. Yeah, that'll be pretty. I guess they're hoping they'll get some providers to work with them on this, but I fail to see why any of them would be interested in letting Microsoft take over the viewer's experience. Unless Microsoft pays them.

Only Microsoft would look at the situation with TV today and think 'what consumers really need is another box between the viewer and the content'


----------



## west99999

tv.fan said:


> ANOTHER reason to drop ANY content provider who has voice controlled boxes BECAUSE that voice control is another way for internet hooked-up boxes to listen in to what is going on in ones house and send it live back to anyone who has access to that signal, SICK SICK SICK - More intrusions of privacy on ones house.


WOW!


----------



## bidger

DirecTV Wok, super HD, Sports programming AND stir-fry.


----------



## tv.fan

mdavej said:


> Not only is it listening to every word you say, but the Kinect is also watching your every move. While I think the Xbox One is interesting, I have no plans at all to ever get one. I think it is indeed an invasion of privacy, and that the voice/gesture control is a worthless gimmick, as is live tv integration altogether. It didn't work for Google TV, and I don't think it's going to be a compelling or useful feature for the Xbox either. Just another layer of crap.
> 
> Nothing against those who like the feature. It just adds no value for me and has a lot of drawbacks (cost, privacy, slowness, limited functionality (no DVR), etc.).


Which is why I have no game system with a video camera or audio, nor any laptop with a camera or mic, nor any ipads/iphones or cell phones......


----------



## tv.fan

west99999 said:


> WOW!


by your wow, I gather you think i am wrong, well look at this link - http://edition.cnn.com/2010/CRIME/02/19/laptop.suit/index.html

Same concept, any item with built-in cam and/or mic can be used to ILLEGALLY spy on someone and violate their privacy.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

slice1900 said:


> Microsoft surely has an HDCP license, so they can produce a box that will decode the HDMI signal, overlay their crap onto it, then re-encode it with HDCP (if it had it before, or maybe regardless of whether it had it before) at the output.
> 
> This is pretty pointless, because it can't get any information from the satellite receivers, cable boxes, Tivos etc. It can only know what you're doing if you're watching live TV, assuming it handles the channel changing for you. It will want to overlay its graphics onto the video signal being fed into your TV which already has graphics on it from the receiver. Yeah, that'll be pretty. I guess they're hoping they'll get some providers to work with them on this, but I fail to see why any of them would be interested in letting Microsoft take over the viewer's experience. Unless Microsoft pays them.
> 
> Only Microsoft would look at the situation with TV today and think 'what consumers really need is another box between the viewer and the content'


but what about the copy flags in show that decode may trip them.


----------



## slice1900

JoeTheDragon said:


> but what about the copy flags in show that decode may trip them.


Why? They aren't copying, they're passing it through and overlaying. The Xbox One only passes through HDMI, it has no ability to record, or even do any sort of trick play features, so no copy is made or stored.


----------



## 456521

tv.fan said:


> by your wow, I gather you think i am wrong, well look at this link - http://edition.cnn.com/2010/CRIME/02/19/laptop.suit/index.html
> 
> Same concept, any item with built-in cam and/or mic can be used to ILLEGALLY spy on someone and violate their privacy.


Just curious if you think it would be Microsoft doing the spying or some other entity gaining access to the camera? Surely Microsoft has a lot more to lose by doing this than they have to gain by spying.

Privacy concerns are legit, but this seems to be going to an extreme. Like someone else said, I assume you have no webcams on any of your computers or cell phones. It's the exact same risk.


----------



## Mike_TV

Don't forget that you'll most likely need to have an Xbox Live Gold subscription in addition to your Directv monthly service for the guide, the ability to bring up Internet Explorer to surf the web while you are watching TV, Skype, etc.


----------



## mdavej

pdxBeav said:


> Just curious if you think it would be Microsoft doing the spying or some other entity gaining access to the camera? Surely Microsoft has a lot more to lose by doing this than they have to gain by spying.
> 
> Privacy concerns are legit, but this seems to be going to an extreme. Like someone else said, I assume you have no webcams on any of your computers or cell phones. It's the exact same risk.


I don't think they would necessarily spy on you, but they could, as could anyone else who forces them to share their data. They can and probably will use your observed behavior and speech for targeted advertising and "market research" just like they do with your web searches today. In addition, they'll know exactly what you're watching (I know DirecTV does the same thing).

On the privacy side, it's just plain creepy to have HAL watching and listening to you 24x7. Unless you're an exhibitionist, your web cam and cell phone cam isn't watching all the time, only when you want it to.

I'm not one for conspiracies, but this ever increasing intrusion into people's homes is disconcerting. And I won't be taking part in it, if at all possible. Call me crazy, but I'd rather just watch TV than my TV watch me.


----------



## tv.fan

pdxBeav said:


> Just curious if you think it would be Microsoft doing the spying or some other entity gaining access to the camera? Surely Microsoft has a lot more to lose by doing this than they have to gain by spying.
> 
> Privacy concerns are legit, but this seems to be going to an extreme. Like someone else said, I assume you have no webcams on any of your computers or cell phones. It's the exact same risk.


Whoever has or can gain access to the camera and/or mic in any system will be spying, and no it is not extreme not wanting those items in ones house, it is good common sense.

No cell phone / no ipads / no pcs with that junk. no remote monitoring house protection junk, no remote operated garage doors and etc


----------



## tv.fan

mdavej said:


> I don't think they would necessarily spy on you, but they could, as could anyone else who forces them to share their data. They can and probably will use your observed behavior and speech for targeted advertising and "market research" just like they do with your web searches today. In addition, they'll know exactly what you're watching (I know DirecTV does the same thing).
> 
> On the privacy side, it's just plain creepy to have HAL watching and listening to you 24x7. Unless you're an exhibitionist, your web cam and cell phone cam isn't watching all the time, only when you want it to.
> 
> I'm not one for conspiracies, but this ever increasing intrusion into people's homes is disconcerting. And I won't be taking part in it, if at all possible. Call me crazy, but I'd rather just watch TV than my TV watch me.


it inot a conspiracy data mining and being able to predict what people will do in future (no matter what it is) is the gold rush of the 21st century


----------



## peds48

tv.fan said:


> Which is why I have no game system with a video camera or audio, nor any laptop with a camera or mic, nor any ipads/iphones or cell phones......





mdavej said:


> I don't think they would necessarily spy on you, but they could, as could anyone else who forces them to share their data. They can and probably will use your observed behavior and speech for targeted advertising and "market research" just like they do with your web searches today. In addition, they'll know exactly what you're watching (I know DirecTV does the same thing).
> 
> On the privacy side, it's just plain creepy to have HAL watching and listening to you 24x7. Unless you're an exhibitionist, your web cam and cell phone cam isn't watching all the time, only when you want it to.
> 
> I'm not one for conspiracies, but this ever increasing intrusion into people's homes is disconcerting. And I won't be taking part in it, if at all possible. Call me crazy, but I'd rather just watch TV than my TV watch me.


Wow, talk about being paranoid....


----------



## mdavej

peds48 said:


> Wow, talk about being paranoid....


You're ok with a machine connected to the internet inside your home that hears and sees everything you say and do? Even if it's never used for data mining or, at worst, spying, it's still creepy and an invasion of privacy.

I'm guessing you're a younger guy who grew up in the internet age, where you have no problem sharing every intimate detail of your life with the whole world a la facebook, twitter, etc. I'm from a different era where we value privacy and personal space. I also think full-body airport scanners are an invasion of privacy. So there.


----------



## peds48

you got the "younger" guy part right  . but I do not use twitter and the reset of that [email protected] the only reason I have facebook, it is because it is required as a log in for certain apps.


----------



## Christopher Gould

tv.fan said:


> Whoever has or can gain access to the camera and/or mic in any system will be spying, and no it is not extreme not wanting those items in ones house, it is good common sense.
> 
> No cell phone / no ipads / no pcs with that junk. no remote monitoring house protection junk, no remote operated garage doors and etc


tinfoil hat too.


----------



## peds48

mdavej said:


> I also think full-body airport scanners are an invasion of privacy. So there.


so you prefer to be blown up into places rather than "given up" a little bit of privacy....

better safe than sorry, at least on my books....


----------



## domingos35

embrace the future ,forget the past


----------



## harsh

slice1900 said:


> Why? They aren't copying, they're passing it through and overlaying.


At some point, the Xbox has to vouch for whatever is connected to it.


> The Xbox One only passes through HDMI, it has no ability to record, or even do any sort of trick play features, so no copy is made or stored.


I'm not sure that I buy that there couldn't be some manner of recording done via the Xbox; especially if it has a component output.

There's a whole lot more to something that modifies the video and/or audio stream than simply "passing through". Overlay is not a feature of today's HD video stream; the stream must be re-rendered with the goodies on it.


----------



## DawgLink

I have no interest in having my Xbox be my DirecTV box.

I love my Xbox but I will wait for a few updates before I get it.


----------



## slice1900

harsh said:


> At some point, the Xbox has to vouch for whatever is connected to it.
> I'm not sure that I buy that there couldn't be some manner of recording done via the Xbox; especially if it has a component output.
> 
> There's a whole lot more to something that modifies the video and/or audio stream than simply "passing through". Overlay is not a feature of today's HD video stream; the stream must be re-rendered with the goodies on it.


What do you mean by "vouch for whatever is connected to it"? It has to obey HDCP, just like a Directv receiver or Blu Ray player does. Whether the Xbox One or Blu Ray or Directv receiver or whatever, if there is an HDCP compliant device on the other end of its HDMI output, then it will output the content. If there is not, then it will refuse.

Think of the Xbox One as an AVC, just like some people have sitting between their Directv receiver and TV. It takes HDMI in, potentially does something to it, then outputs HDMI. So long as no copying takes place, it is free to send any HDCP protected content to its output (provided the device connected is HDCP compliant) It decrypts it to be able to alter it (overlay its own crap) then re-encrypts it again with its own HDCP key.

Of course you can potentially record what it outputs, in that respect it would be no different than whatever device it is getting its HDMI input from (Directv receiver, cable box, Blu Ray player) You don't even need component if you want to record an HD stream, there are some technically illegal (in the US, but not in other parts of the world) HDMI splitters that drop HDCP protection, and there are devices that will record an unprotected HDMI input. Between the two, you could record HBO off a Directv receiver's HDMI output if you wanted, despite the protection it intends to provide.

What do you mean by "overlay is not a feature of today's HD video stream"? First of all, HDMI is not a "video stream", it is a series of 1920x1080 bitmaps. MPEG4 is a video stream, but the MPEG4 has already been uncompressed prior to any bits getting to the Xbox One. It receives a single bitmap frame in 1/60th (for 720p or 1080p) or 1/30th (for 1080i) of a second and would be loading it into a buffer as it comes in. It can then change the value of any individual pixels as needed to overlay whatever graphics it likes before sending it via its HDMI output.

This is exactly what your TV does if you're watching something coming in its HDMI input and you hit the volume button and you see some graphics pop up on the screen for moment to tell you the volume is now 21. That's an overlay, just like what the Xbox One will do. There is no "rendering" involved. Since every TV I've ever seen that has an HDMI input (plus plenty in the days before HDMI came around) can do an overlay every time you hit volume, or menu or mute or whatever, I don't think the Xbox One is going to have any difficulty doing so.


----------



## crkeehn

peds48 said:


> Wow, talk about being paranoid....


Anyone that has an android phone can see the extent to which data mining and sharing can exist. I search on my desktop for information on a particular address or business only to have Google Now offer directions and tell me how many minutes it will take to get to that address. it may be a service, but it can also be creepy


----------



## Volatility

Speaking of Xbox, insiders are saying Microsoft lost the console war with the XBOX One, and it isn't even out yet. semiaccurate.com/2013/05/22/microsoft-subtly-admits-losing-with-xbox-one/ www.forbes.com/fdc/welcome_mjx_mobile.html Wonder where Microsoft is going at with this....


----------



## sigma1914

mdavej said:


> You're ok with a machine connected to the internet inside your home that hears and sees everything you say and do? Even if it's never used for data mining or, at worst, spying, it's still creepy and an invasion of privacy.
> 
> I'm guessing you're a younger guy who grew up in the internet age, where you have no problem sharing every intimate detail of your life with the whole world a la facebook, twitter, etc. I'm from a different era where we value privacy and personal space. I also think full-body airport scanners are an invasion of privacy. So there.





tv.fan said:


> it inot a conspiracy data mining and being able to predict what people will do in future (no matter what it is) is the gold rush of the 21st century


All your paranoia, but you're surfing the internet? lol


----------



## cypherx

What's with Microsoft lately? Windows 8, now Xbox one?


----------



## Aridon

You forgot Surface RT. Overly expensive Surface Pro. 

In trying to wall off their garden, pathetically I might add, they are pissing off a lot of consumers.


----------



## cypherx

You forgot Surface RT. Overly expensive Surface Pro. 

In trying to wall off their garden, pathetically I might add, they are pissing off a lot of consumers.


Ah yes. Totally unnecessary. Also Server 2012, who thought the Windows 8 tiles was a good idea? I guess to make the UI so ugly you install only server core and use remote management tools.


----------



## 456521

sigma1914 said:


> All your paranoia, but you're surfing the internet? lol


+1


----------



## 456521

Volatility said:


> Speaking of Xbox, insiders are saying Microsoft lost the console war with the XBOX One, and it isn't even out yet. semiaccurate.com/2013/05/22/microsoft-subtly-admits-losing-with-xbox-one/ www.forbes.com/fdc/welcome_mjx_mobile.html Wonder where Microsoft is going at with this....


Who are these so-called "insiders"? Leo Yim, the guy who wrote the article?


----------



## mdavej

sigma1914 said:


> All your paranoia, but you're surfing the internet? lol


There's a big difference between occasional forum posts and a 24x7 live web cam in your living room. Besides the privacy issues, there are plenty of other reasons to avoid the One, like very limited used games capability and this half-assed TV interface.


----------



## archer75

mdavej said:


> There's a big difference between occasional forum posts and a 24x7 live web cam in your living room. Besides the privacy issues, there are plenty of other reasons to avoid the One, like very limited used games capability and this half-assed TV interface.


You can turn off the kinect. It's not on 24x7. We also don't have all the details regarding how used games will be handled.


----------



## Volatility

cypherx said:


> What's with Microsoft lately? Windows 8, now Xbox one?


Bingo. And before that it was Vista oh gawd.


----------



## mdavej

archer75 said:


> You can turn off the kinect. It's not on 24x7. We also don't have all the details regarding how used games will be handled.


Then you lose voice/gesture commands. I wouldn't have any problem if all that sound/picture data stayed on the box rather than getting uplinked to some data warehouse. In light of the current NSA scandal, are none of you the least bit concerned about this?


----------



## cypherx

I will not buy it. PS4 looks better and is $100 cheaper out of the gate.


----------



## sigma1914

The responses to Gamestop's Facebook preorder announcement were hilarious. Here's a few, but you'll need to zoom in...


----------



## archer75

mdavej said:


> Then you lose voice/gesture commands. I wouldn't have any problem if all that sound/picture data stayed on the box rather than getting uplinked to some data warehouse. In light of the current NSA scandal, are none of you the least bit concerned about this?


But it's off. You don't need voice/gesture commands when it's off. I have a 360 now with a kinect and I never use the kinect for that.

And not all that data is sent to microsoft. You choose to go in and share video/images.


----------



## 456521

mdavej said:


> Then you lose voice/gesture commands. I wouldn't have any problem if all that sound/picture data stayed on the box rather than getting uplinked to some data warehouse. In light of the current NSA scandal, are none of you the least bit concerned about this?


Privacy concerns are legitimate, but there's a lot of misinformation out there.

http://winsupersite.com/xbox/xbox-one-privacy-concerns-debunked

For me, the biggest issue is the $500 price tag.


----------



## machavez00

It would not surprise me that all XB1 games will require the Kinect for full functionality.


----------



## DawgLink

Privacy concerns are legitimate, but there's a lot of misinformation out there.

http://winsupersite.com/xbox/xbox-one-privacy-concerns-debunked

For me, the biggest issue is the $500 price tag.
Huge gamer here with a 360 and PS3.

The price in general with gaming is getting just over the top with DLC's now being available on the 1st day....which with a $60 price tag should already be included....and this trend seems to be getting worse.


----------



## mdavej

archer75 said:


> But it's off. You don't need voice/gesture commands when it's off. I have a 360 now with a kinect and I never use the kinect for that.
> 
> And not all that data is sent to microsoft. You choose to go in and share video/images.


But this thread is about DirecTV integration, for which voice/gesture control is a core feature. It will be on whenever you use it to watch TV, which I gather from this forum is close to 24x7, unless you don't use the kinect at all. If that's the case why use it with DirecTV at all? If you do use it, then it knows what you watch, what you talk about and what you look like. As I said before, maybe they'll use all that data, maybe they won't. Is the default to share or not to share? I never noticed.

What I dislike the most is that my personal space disappears a little more with every technological advance. Why does progress require giving up all your privacy? Europeans don't accept that. I don't understand why we have no problem with it.


----------



## Volatility

sigma1914 said:


> The responses to Gamestop's Facebook preorder announcement were hilarious. Here's a few, but you'll need to zoom in...


Lol thats just sad.


DawgLink said:


> Huge gamer here with a 360 and PS3.
> 
> The price in general with gaming is getting just over the top with DLC's now being available on the 1st day....which with a $60 price tag should already be included....and this trend seems to be getting worse.


Agree. I think if you pay $60 for the game then the downloadable content should be free by using a one time code supplied with the game to allow for all future DLC to be downloaded no charge. Unless the DLC is an all new game itself like they did with GTA 4 (The Lost/The Ballad). Something about asking people to pay 60 then pay more for something like a character doesn't seem right to me. Now for online gaming where the game itself is free I am down to pay for extra content all day.


----------



## archer75

mdavej said:


> But this thread is about DirecTV integration, for which voice/gesture control is a core feature. It will be on whenever you use it to watch TV, which I gather from this forum is close to 24x7, unless you don't use the kinect at all. If that's the case why use it with DirecTV at all? If you do use it, then it knows what you watch, what you talk about and what you look like. As I said before, maybe they'll use all that data, maybe they won't. Is the default to share or not to share? I never noticed.
> 
> What I dislike the most is that my personal space disappears a little more with every technological advance. Why does progress require giving up all your privacy? Europeans don't accept that. I don't understand why we have no problem with it.


I imagine it would know what you watch. But so does direct tv. The receivers track all that info and gives it back to the networks. The networks do track DVR usage and they all do it. But then I want them to know what I watch. Maybe they'll stop cancelling all my shows 
It's not monitoring your conversations and recording them. It's awaiting voice commands.
Also, there are smart tv's with the same functionality built in. Voice and gesture.

To share something you have to tell it to do so.

If you are concerned you simply don't watch TV with it. It's not as if you have to. It only adds voice commands if that interests you. Personally I don't care about that.

I guess I just don't see how i'm losing any privacy. It's not filming you and capturing every moment. It's really no different than a controller. Just another tool to give the box commands. If you share a video it's from gameplay. Some games like dance central capture gameplay of you dancing but you have to tell it to share that video. It does none of that by default.

No different than the 360 and the kinect now.


----------



## DawgLink

Lol thats just sad.Agree. I think if you pay $60 for the game then the downloadable content should be free by using a one time code supplied with the game to allow for all future DLC to be downloaded no charge. Unless the DLC is an all new game itself like they did with GTA 4 (The Lost/The Ballad). Something about asking people to pay 60 then pay more for something like a character doesn't seem right to me. Now for online gaming where the game itself is free I am down to pay for extra content all day.


Right. Also, I have no issue with paying for DLC in general but it is almost laughable how light most DLC content is even by most of the major games.

I was under the assumption that DLC'S today was going to give us actual content worth some time playing


----------



## goinsleeper

archer75 said:


> I imagine it would know what you watch. But so does direct tv. The receivers track all that info and gives it back to the networks. The networks do track DVR usage and they all do it. But then I want them to know what I watch. Maybe they'll stop cancelling all my shows


This is what I've been thinking. I don't mind that google keeps up with my searches because that makes my searches more accurate in the future. So many people focusing on the con's and avoiding the pro's.

If some are too paranoid to have anything that gives information back to any specific group, why not turn off your utilities so no one knows how much power/water/gas you use. Definitely cancel those credit cards so they don't know how much money you are spending and where. Otherwise you might get special offers from places you usually shop or for items you usually buy so you can save money later.


----------



## mdavej

Why is a desire for privacy equated to paranoia? If a bunch of strangers waltzed into your living room and sat down and proceeded to watch and listen to your every move, and you kicked them out of your house, does that make you paranoid or does it simply mean you value your privacy? I simply don't like being observed by people or machines my every waking moment. I realize most tracking is unavoidable in the modern world, but it doesn't mean I have to like it. And the fact that I don't like it doesn't make me a tin-foil-hat-wearing nutcase.

This post will probably result in me seeing endless ads for tin-foil hats for the next 6 months. Maybe I should buy one...


----------



## peds48

Why is a desire for privacy equated to paranoia? If a bunch of strangers waltzed into your living room and sat down and proceeded to watch and listen to your every move, and you kicked them out of your house, does that make you paranoid or does it simply mean you value your privacy? I simply don't like being observed by people or machines my every waking moment. I realize most tracking is unavoidable in the modern world, but it doesn't mean I have to like it. And the fact that I don't like it doesn't make me a tin-foil-hat-wearing nutcase.

This post will probably result in me seeing endless ads for tin-foil hats for the next 6 months. Maybe I should buy one...


Maybe I should start a business selling tin foil hats. with this and the NSA scandal I think I could be a millionaire....


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Pepe Sylvia

That's pretty cool. Now I just need a fax machine in the wall.


----------



## Volatility

mdavej said:


> Why is a desire for privacy equated to paranoia? If a bunch of strangers waltzed into your living room and sat down and proceeded to watch and listen to your every move, and you kicked them out of your house, does that make you paranoid or does it simply mean you value your privacy? I simply don't like being observed by people or machines my every waking moment. I realize most tracking is unavoidable in the modern world, but it doesn't mean I have to like it. And the fact that I don't like it doesn't make me a tin-foil-hat-wearing nutcase.
> 
> This post will probably result in me seeing endless ads for tin-foil hats for the next 6 months. Maybe I should buy one...


Agreed. With the NSA thing I already knew the Govt. monitors their citizens, especially moreso post 9/11. For example, Verizon Wireless is not the only cell phone company that reports information back to the Govt. either, that is the only cell phone company that was mentioned. They probably all do it. With Google saving searches, they also are not the only search tool to do so. I know Bing and Ask does it aswell. And I would not doubt if DirecTV gives them info as well on their customers.



goinsleeper said:


> *If some are too paranoid to have anything that gives information back to any specific group*, why not turn off your utilities so no one knows how much power/water/gas you use. Definitely cancel those credit cards so they don't know how much money you are spending and where. Otherwise you might get special offers from places you usually shop or for items you usually buy so you can save money later.


_It has nothing at all to do with paranoria_. It has to do with the Govt. deliberately violating our right to privacy as set forth by the constitution by our founding fathers. Of which I would not be suprised if the current president has never even read.


----------



## peds48

It has nothing at all to do with paranoria. It has to do with the Govt. deliberately violating our right to privacy as set forth by the constitution by our founding fathers. Of which I would not be suprised if the current president has never even read.


You forgot that the NSA policy was started George dumb Bush


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

So - Will XBOX One support the DirecTV boxes?


----------



## mdavej

Umm... wasn't that established in the first post of the thread? It's right there on the video.


----------



## Dan B

Larry "Major Nelson" Hyrb posted this on a gaming forum earlier today:



> I have DirecTV at home w my Xbox One and it's been working just great.


...and later:



> I can confirm that Xbox One works very well with DirecTV. I have the HR34 and HR44 and it works great with both.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Any idea if it uses IP control or something like an IR blaster?


----------



## Dan B

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Any idea if it uses IP control or something like an IR blaster?


The Kinect camera acts like an IR blaster.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Thanks - IR is a deal killer because I only use RF. C'est la vie!


----------



## peds48

Dan B said:


> The Kinect camera acts like an IR blaster.


SO the Kinect must point towards the receiver?


----------



## Dan B

peds48 said:


> SO the Kinect must point towards the receiver?


No, reports are that it works from anywhere.


> It works so well because Kinect itself is the IR blaster. Microsoft has augmented the new Kinect sensor with an IR transmitter in order to see the environment even in pitch black conditions. The upshot of this is that the technology works by drenching the entire room in infra-red light. Forget little LEDs attached to wires you dangle in front of your set-top box; if that's an IR blaster, the Kinect solution is effectively the equivalent of going nuclear. Debug Kinect tools allow you to see what the IR sensor sees - complete blanket infra-red coverage of the whole room. It's hard to imagine a scenario where this form of IR blasting wouldn't work.


Although, it's not out yet, so no one has really tested it's limits.


----------



## JMCecil

I hooked up the XBox One to my HR34-700 last night. It was able to get guide data, but no voice control of the channel changing. If it had worked, it would be awesome. Without it, I'll go back through my receiver. It also won't HDMI sync on restart. So, it isn't quite ready for primetime for controlling your TV. But, if the feature set actually worked, it would be outstanding.

Hopefully someone will figure out how to get it working.


----------



## CCarncross

Just another ridiculous gimmicky feature that noone needs....all-in-one devices almost always mean half as well....I much prefer to keep my gaming consoles and my Directv separate...I should have my XBone hooked up tonight


----------



## JMCecil

Just another ridiculous gimmicky feature that noone needs....
actually, I would use it in a heartbeat of I can get it to work. 

sent from my Note2 via Tapatalk


----------



## KyL416

Can it handle the dash key needed to tune to the subchannels used by the alternates and part time HD RSNs?


----------



## peds48

The point of this, is not convenience for the customer, what Microsoft wants is to always have the Xbox on, if this catches on, I can see where they can start showing commercials overlaid on the TV or game picture.


and for this to work 100%, "they" need to get the HDMI protocol working better among devices. as they way stands right now, HDMI is a ver "flakey" protocol.


----------



## JosephB

I am using it with my TiVo Premiere and Charter service and it is working great, channel changing and passthrough and all. Being able to "dock" your TV while you do other things is amazing. 

Control is via IR blasting from the kinect (the xbox console itself does have an IR blaster port if you connect a 3rd party external one) so make sure you have things where it's all visible.


----------



## Fuzzy761210

as of right now, xbox one will not pass 3d signal though it. My directv box greyed out the 3d channels and if you force the change the screen has the dialog that the tv is not 3D capable.

just a fyi


----------



## Dan B

Fuzzy761210 said:


> as of right now, xbox one will not pass 3d signal though it. My directv box greyed out the 3d channels and if you force the change the screen has the dialog that the tv is not 3D capable.
> 
> just a fyi


Thanks for the info. I notice that 3D BluRays aren't supported either. This is a guess on my part, but I bet that the IR blaster on Kinect is probably wreaking havoc on 3D glasses that also use IR.

The Xbox One is working well with my HR21. Only problem is trying to use voice commands for certain channels does not work reliably, if at all.


----------



## ALaBella1

I have the genie and hooked up a genie mini to my xbox one. Anyone else experiencing that when you try to fast fwd or rewind live tv or DVR you cannot see the progress?


----------



## Rich

We got one the other night. My son is still setting it up. We played around with the voice commands last night, that was cool and worked far better than I expected. We'll get his 24-500 hooked up to it today and see what happens. So far, it's pretty interesting. 

Rich


----------



## Rich

The new Xbox definitely works with the 24-500. We just got thru playing with it. The voice commands have just one problem: Too many commands to remember. Yeah, there are suggested commands on the screen, but there are many other commands that aren't listed. Kinda reminds me of using a DOS computer, all those commands to remember. My son will get them memorized, but it looks like a long learning curve. In short, so far, my heart is not filled with lust for one. But I don't play games and, all things considered, it still is a game platform. 

Rich


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Seems like my car - it's quicker to press buttons than to say, for example, "Sirius Channel 60".


----------



## Rich

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Seems like my car - it's quicker to press buttons than to say, for example, "Sirius Channel 60".


I told my son that. His reply was: "This is way cooler!" Yesterday, I sat for awhile with everything off upstairs and listened to him talk to the Xbox. There seems to be some sort of blockage in his brain. He also thinks watching TV on an iPad or his phone is a viable alternative to the 58" TV he sits in front of.

Rich


----------



## slice1900

Its only cool because it is different. Once the novelty wears off it won't be cool any longer.


----------



## peds48

slice1900 said:


> Its only cool because it is different. Once the novelty wears off it won't be cool any longer.


yup, same like 3D.


----------



## Rich

slice1900 said:


> Its only cool because it is different. Once the novelty wears off it won't be cool any longer.


Oh yeah. He's still babbling to the Xbox, but I'm pretty sure that will wear off.

Rich


----------



## Rich

peds48 said:


> yup, same like 3D.


I wonder, in total, how much that debacle cost the industry. Every company involved must have lost money. Something we'll never know.

Rich


----------



## slice1900

Rich said:


> I wonder, in total, how much that debacle cost the industry. Every company involved must have lost money. Something we'll never know.
> 
> Rich


It may not have cost them much at all. Think of how many consumers were fooled into buying a higher end model than they otherwise would have to get 3D, thinking it was the future. 4K will be much the same, though the way LCDs are made will make 4K essentially 'free' to add after a few years.

Once they've squeezed all the profit out of 4K, I'm sure they'll start talking about 8K, they gotta have a reason to get people to consider something other than size and price when buying or the Chinese vendors will take over.


----------



## Rich

slice1900 said:


> It may not have cost them much at all. Think of how many consumers were fooled into buying a higher end model than they otherwise would have to get 3D, thinking it was the future. 4K will be much the same, though the way LCDs are made will make 4K essentially 'free' to add after a few years.
> 
> Once they've squeezed all the profit out of 4K, I'm sure they'll start talking about 8K, they gotta have a reason to get people to consider something other than size and price when buying or the Chinese vendors will take over.


I dunno. I think they had great expectations that just didn't materialize. They did kinda try to shove 3D down our throats, when you think about it. I bought a 3D Panny plasma, but I bought it for the great 2D PQ. If I had to take a wild guess, I'd guess that one of these new things will catch on and the chaos will settle down.

Rich


----------



## CCarncross

Rich, have you watched any 3D on one of those new sets of yours? I have a handful of new BD movies that came out in 3D, and the regular 2D disk comes with it so it wasnt a big deal, but some of them are stunning in 3D. I watch them on my Panny GT50 model, which as you probably already know has a stellar 2D picture, as well as one of the best rated 3D available for the consumer market.

Monsters, Inc.
Prometheus
The Hobbit...

Just to name a few....


----------



## booboo

Privacy is long gone. Did you adopt a web cam? Do you use a front facing camera cell phone? Do you have a tablet or iPad with same said camera? It's crazy we throw a fit now. Why didn't we throw this fit when web cams were all the rage. You can buy and sell used games all you want. They reversed the policy long ago. You don't need the kinect to play the xbox one. Anyways this thread is about xbox one pass through ability with directv. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## slice1900

booboo said:


> Privacy is long gone. Did you adopt a web cam? Do you use a front facing camera cell phone? Do you have a tablet or iPad with same said camera? It's crazy we throw a fit now. Why didn't we throw this fit when web cams were all the rage. You can buy and sell used games all you want. They reversed the policy long ago. You don't need the kinect to play the xbox one. Anyways this thread is about xbox one pass through ability with directv.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


That's not the same as having a device with face recognition and voice recognition watching/listening 24x7.

Just because you've given up on privacy don't mean others have as well. Did you remove the curtains in your house? I mean, since "privacy is long gone" you might as well let anyone who wants see in your bedroom and those of your children.


----------



## booboo

That's to the extreme. I was referring to electronic privacy. Voice recognition and facial recognition can be extracted from smart phones. Either way use it or not I don't care. I will use my xbox one with kinect. If they want to spy on me and my house damn they are bored. As goes with most houses. If the NSA or any government body needs to filter info from any source to save just ONE innocent American I'm good with it. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Back on-topic - Did anybody pick up an XBOX One? If so, what was your experience with D*?


----------



## Rich

CCarncross said:


> Rich, have you watched any 3D on one of those new sets of yours? I have a handful of new BD movies that came out in 3D, and the regular 2D disk comes with it so it wasnt a big deal, but some of them are stunning in 3D. I watch them on my Panny GT50 model, which as you probably already know has a stellar 2D picture, as well as one of the best rated 3D available for the consumer market.
> 
> Monsters, Inc.
> Prometheus
> The Hobbit...
> 
> Just to name a few....


I actually bought the glasses. I will watch a 3-D movie one of these days. Thing is, I wear glasses and I don't like wearing the glasses over glasses thing. Last time I tried, I got a headache pretty quickly.

Rich


----------



## Rich

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Back on-topic - Did anybody pick up an XBOX One? If so, what was your experience with D*?


As I said in an earlier post, we have one. Well, my son uses it, but I've watched him put it thru it's paces and I'm glad he put out the $500 for it, not me. We did try it using his 24 (don't have a clue which model number it is) and D* passes thru it without any glitches. I have seen complaints about the disc trays and discs making noises, but we don't have any problems yet.

Rich


----------



## WestDC

I have a Xbox 360 since 2011 with "voice" - but I don't talk to it and it doesn't talk to me - I use the Apps- HBO-GO -History channel and many others with no viewing issue's -just download the app - go to the web site (pc-tablet-cel phone) for the Auth code as long as D* is listed as the provider and the App works on the xbox - It does have more content that what is offered on the D* on demand guide listing. Also use it as a Cable box for comcast digital tv sub only with high speed internet Xfinity App works well and get extra 1000 "free" movies + networks and such for streaming in HD without paying for a HD cable box from comcast.

YMMV


----------



## iceburg02

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Back on-topic - Did anybody pick up an XBOX One? If so, what was your experience with D*?


I grabbed one on launch day and have been using it with D*. Because I'm in a short-term rental, I don't have my usual elaborate A/V setup which made for easy testing. I just have an HR44 going through the Xbox which feeds a 40" Sony LCD. No receiver or speakers until we're in the new house (not worth the trouble).

The voice controls work pretty well. Some stations are recognized much better than others (ESPN worked off the bat, Disney Junior takes some training). It recognizes users' faces very quickly, and the response time is short.

I had to restart the Xbox a couple times because of lost audio. The HDMI passthrough is clearly not ready for primetime. You've probably read that it won't pass DD 5.1, but you can always run a toslink cable from the Xbox to a receiver to address that. Channel changes that require resolution changes aren't exactly speedy, but you could make that case without the Xbox in the mix.

The blaster capability of the Kinect unit is impressive. I have my components in a cabinet with the Kinect sitting on top of the cabinet. It's bouncing signals off a wall 15 feet away and back into the cabinet with no problem whatsoever. I didn't think that would work as well as it does.

At this point, I'd say the Xbox' interaction with D* is more of a novelty than a true functional improvement, but that may be enough for some. When I move again in a couple months, I'll probably drop the D* feed from the Xbox and just use it as a gaming platform and Blu-ray player, but we'll see how the next couple of months go.

cheers


----------



## wheelbug

Does anyone have the xbox one in live tv mode showing local channels (OTA antenna) incorporated in the live tv guide? The directv OTA box incorporates them in the directv guide.

If I start xbox one while on a local channel it displays through the xbox even though it is not shown in the guide. When I go to a different non local channel I can't get back to a local channel on the xbox.


----------



## Rich

My son says he cannot access the Playlist and can't watch any recorded content using the Xbox. He's done his homework, he says and Microsoft is supposed to be working on a patch for this issue. Meanwhile, he's disconnected the HR from the Xbox.

Rich


----------



## Dan B

iceburg02 said:


> You've probably read that it won't pass DD 5.1, but you can always run a toslink cable from the Xbox to a receiver to address that.


It works for me, you have to enable it in settings. They are labeling it beta because it doesn't work with every cable box, but it works with DirecTV receivers. See here: https://support.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/live-tv/digital-sound-not-working



Rich said:


> My son says he cannot access the Playlist and can't watch any recorded content using the Xbox. He's done his homework, he says and Microsoft is supposed to be working on a patch for this issue. Meanwhile, he's disconnected the HR from the Xbox.
> 
> Rich


Do you mean with voice control? If so, that's true, but otherwise it functions identically to when it's not hooked up to Xbox One. Playlist etc. work just fine using the remote.


----------



## iceburg02

Dan B said:


> It works for me, you have to enable it in settings. They are labeling it beta because it doesn't work with every cable box, but it works with DirecTV receivers. See here: https://support.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/live-tv/digital-sound-not-working


good to know - thanks!


----------



## slice1900

Rich said:


> My son says he cannot access the Playlist and can't watch any recorded content using the Xbox. He's done his homework, he says and Microsoft is supposed to be working on a patch for this issue. Meanwhile, he's disconnected the HR from the Xbox.
> 
> Rich


I don't see how it would be possible for Microsoft to ever offer voice control over the playlist because there is no way for the receiver to feed information back to the Xbox unless the Xbox accesses it over the network. It can't get that information via HDMI.

The commands to access the playlist via TCP/IP were deprecated by Directv 2-3 years ago, and may be removed at any time, if they haven't already been. Microsoft is unlikely to want to add support that relies on them. If they do, it may be removed at any point by a firmware update from Directv.

Since all the Xbox can do now or will ever do is let you change channels by voice, it seems pretty pointless.


----------



## Rich

Dan B said:


> Do you mean with voice control? If so, that's true, but otherwise it functions identically to when it's not hooked up to Xbox One. Playlist etc. work just fine using the remote.


You're right. He rehooked his HR to the Xbox and it did work correctly with the HR's remote.

Rich


----------



## Rich

slice1900 said:


> I don't see how it would be possible for Microsoft to ever offer voice control over the playlist because there is no way for the receiver to feed information back to the Xbox unless the Xbox accesses it over the network. It can't get that information via HDMI.
> 
> The commands to access the playlist via TCP/IP were deprecated by Directv 2-3 years ago, and may be removed at any time, if they haven't already been. Microsoft is unlikely to want to add support that relies on them. If they do, it may be removed at any point by a firmware update from Directv.
> 
> Since all the Xbox can do now or will ever do is let you change channels by voice, it seems pretty pointless.


Nothing, I know nothing... :rolling:

Rich


----------



## chintups3

http://xboxonedaily.com/2014/01/microsoft-working-on-fix-for-directv-genie-dvr-rewind-bug/


----------



## Zellster

My issue with 2 different DirecTV tuners with the XBOX ONE pass-thru is that everyday, if I want to watch TV through the app, I have to hold down the power button until the unit XB1 reboots. I can immediately power it back on and once up I can watch DTV through the app. 

I would have expected that 2 months to the day that MS would have updated their OS with a fix but alas they have not. It really turns my wife off using the XBOX ONE. She thinks it sucks.

It's certainly very buggy but I do like the integration. One day it will be great but not yet.


----------



## Armathius

The killer issue for me with the XBOX One and DTV is that it cannot do Passive HDMI pass through. This is in my living room and I don't want to have to have my family go through the hassle of firing up the gaming system to simply watch T.V. I could run a splitter but the hassle is not worth it just so I can talk to my HR-34 .


----------



## CCarncross

Armathius said:


> The killer issue for me with the XBOX One and DTV is that it cannot do Passive HDMI pass through. This is in my living room and I don't want to have to have my family go through the hassle of firing up the gaming system to simply watch T.V. I could run a splitter but the hassle is not worth it just so I can talk to my HR-34 .


Actually, thats probably my biggest complaint as well....I have absolutely zero interest in leaving my XBOX One on that many hours a day to just watch tv....


----------



## Zellster

I kind of got around the Passive HDMI issue by using the Component Out/Optical Out from the DTV STB directly to another Video Input/Receiver channel. It's good for wives that hate XBOXes.


----------



## sum_random_dork

As other's have noted the biggest issues with Xbox 1 and viewing TV are the box being on. Personally I don't have an issue with the box being on, I like being able to integrate everything into the box and having voice control. I know on the Xbox forums there have been quite a few requests to enable the XB1 to come on and immediately go to "watch TV." I am hoping that update comes soon. I was able to do a work around using my Harmony remote and adding in a few extra steps for it when I turn on the TV.

Only issues I have found are: 
1st) the NFL app doesn't allow all of the "cool features" described on the TV commercial unless your cable/satellite company has an authentication deal with The NFL network. Currently there are not many companies that do (Dish does) DirecTV and Comcast are not included. The app looks like it'd be great and wish I could make it work, it's also required for the NFL app on iOS as well.

2nd) issue/complaint for me is voice control isn't always great-"Xbox watch ESPN".....tends to go to E!HD not a channel I watch. Other channels are even bigger problems, it can't really understand CSN Bay Area/California at all.

As for the complaints about picture issues and sound issues while routing the HDMI cable through the XB1 I have noticed at all. Overall my family is happy with the XB1, we have used it for games, watching TV, Skype with family members, as a Blu Ray player, and watch movies on Crackle, Amazon, and VUDU. It hasn't been able to totally replace my ROKU as there are still a few channels on ROKU that XB1 doesn't offer.


----------



## chintups3

xbox one have software update is 6.2.10698.0 it comes with DD 5.1


----------

